# this beats headphone.......genuine or fake?



## netnag (Jun 26, 2013)

Beats By Dr.Dre SOLO HD Headphones * Full Hard Plastic Body , Very Portable!! | eBay


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 26, 2013)

Fake probably. 
SOLO HD costs ~ 15k
Beats Solo HD Headphones (Black) By Dr. Dre - Buy Online @ Rs./- | Snapdeal


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Product and packaging looks genuine but don't know how he is selling it at 3K. Price should be atleast 12K. Not a single negative feedback to seller. Lets see what other forum members have to say about it.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 26, 2013)

Pretty much FAKE.
PS : He Is not providing any sort of bill whatsoever as well.

And It makes me wonder , how close it gets to distinguish original from duplicate.
Damn , the Packaging.!!!!


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 26, 2013)

Not necessarily fake IMO. They could also be stolen goods. Stolen in the sense, purchased using stolen credit cards in another country and then sold  here for cheap.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 26, 2013)

This might help

Check My Solo's - Check My Beats


----------



## lywyre (Jun 26, 2013)

I'll never trust any e-Bay seller so easily even if his rating is high. Ever wonder how they get so much high rating that even Flipkart or Homeshop can't get? They sell counterfeit or cheap quality goods and most people just crib the seller or themselves for their bad luck. They don't care to rate those sellers at all. When somebody does rate them low, they call the customer and plead, cry, beg for a higher re-rate saying their life depends on it. If we don't fall for that, they call again and will offer you a full refund of the money and will ask you to re-rate them higher.

I know this because I experienced this. I bought a full housing for my SE K800i phone, which the seller claimed was genuine high quality replacement. The product I received knew nothing of quality. I gave negative rating to the seller and the above happened. He called me and asked to remove the negative rating. I questioned his product description and demanded to remove the words 'High quality' from the product description. He removed the description and called me again to remove the rating. I checked his other items and many were similar 'high quality' replacement panels for many other mobiles. So I declined his request again when he called and then he offered my *full refund without return of the product*. I yelled at him that I can't be a party for his cheating enterprise and declined again.

If any ebay seller pleads you for a higher rating please decline until it is an absolutely genuine case. This why every seller requests you to contact them before leaving a negative feedback.


----------



## netnag (Jun 26, 2013)

thank you guys....
i m not going to buy this...

just saw, this was mentioned in the other listing of same seller

_Q: I was interested in buying the piece, but i wanted to know if it is authentic. If yes, why is it being sold at such a low price(since Dr.Dre headphones cost beyond Rs.15k in the market). Secondly, are they wireless... Continue reading
A: Hello, These are first copy (high quality replica). Best buy for this price. These are wired one. We are going to list the wireless one after 2-3 weeks. With Regards Hareendran

*www.ebay.in/itm/Beats-By-Dr-Dre-Studio-Headphones-Great-Sound-Great-Quality-Great-Price-/171036753593?pt=IN_Head_Phones_Head_Sets&hash=item27d295beb9 _

so they are  fake


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Lol, there is a review for those too. Btw they're worth $10 and not $60.

$10 Fake Dr Dre Beats Solo [REVIEW]


----------

